# Trouble finding a breeder near Reading PA



## william.foight (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi everyone. I am trying to find a reputable breeder in the Reading PA area for Golden Retrievers. Like everyone else I have scoured the internet and to be honest it is quite overwhelming. I want a puppy that is as healthy as possible, however with 4 kids I just can't afford to fork up $1500+ for a dog. I have found a few breeders out there in my price range but after further communication I realize that it is not a right fit. I am hoping that someone in these forum can provide me with a recommendation on breeder. I am running out of luck.

Thanks for your time in responding. I really appreciate it.

-Bill


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Welcome from Pittsburgh! 
I'd contact someone at Lenape to see if they can give you a puppy referral.
Index

What is your price range? Normal for this area is about $900-$1300, at least what I've seen.

How far are you willing to travel?


----------



## CAGK71 (Oct 22, 2010)

HI Bill!

Welcome to GRF!!! Are you set on getting a puppy from a breeder or have you considered getting a dog from a rescue?

I find these Goldens near Reading, PA on petfinder.com

Pet Search Results: Adoptable golden retrieve Dog Pets in Reinholds, PA: Petfinder

:wavey:


----------



## william.foight (Feb 24, 2011)

Wow - I never expected such a quick response ... that is refreshing. I was hoping to be in the 600-800 range. My guess is I am nieve as this will be our first dog. A puppy from a rescue is out of the question as I have 4 kids ages 9, 6 and twins 4. I would be nervous bringing in a rescue that most likely would have been hurt in some way. Funny you mentioned Pittsburgh as my wife and I graduated from Pitt. Love that area. I am willing to travel a ways but in my mind if I have to travel far - I should just look for a more expensive puppy locally since I will be paying for gas/tolls. I found a breeder out near Pittsburgh (OPK Goldens & On-Point Kennel - OPK Home / On-Point Kennel - Pet Boarding, Grooming, Breeding & Training) which I am considering but hoping to find something closer.


----------



## CAGK71 (Oct 22, 2010)

william.foight said:


> Wow - I never expected such a quick response ... that is refreshing. I was hoping to be in the 600-800 range. My guess is I am nieve as this will be our first dog. A puppy from a rescue is out of the question as I have 4 kids ages 9, 6 and twins 4. I would be nervous bringing in a rescue that most likely would have been hurt in some way. Funny you mentioned Pittsburgh as my wife and I graduated from Pitt. Love that area. I am willing to travel a ways but in my mind if I have to travel far - I should just look for a more expensive puppy locally since I will be paying for gas/tolls. I found a breeder out near Pittsburgh (OPK Goldens & On-Point Kennel - OPK Home / On-Point Kennel - Pet Boarding, Grooming, Breeding & Training) which I am considering but hoping to find something closer.


Wow, you have a busy household! Are you sure you want to add a puppy to the mix? It will be like having a baby again except, no diaper so you'd have to take them out at night I think. I'll leave that to the experts who have raised dogs from puppyhood. I opted for an adult rescue myself cause I did not have the time to invest in a puppy and I only have have 2 young kids. Kudos to you and your wife!

Good luck on your search for a puppy. Not all rescue dogs have been abused or hurt and even if they have, they really have such large capacity for love and being loved that you end up being the one rescued. I've only had my dog since November (a rescue), Storm is my first dog and he has been a treasure for our family.

Make sure to keep us updated on your journey in finding your next family member. Can't wait for pics!


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

I am really the LAST guy on the planet that should be saying to get a rescue (since I've raised two pups and have a third one coming) but.... In your price range and in your circumstances with children... I would seriously consider getting one. Any rescue agency worth their salt is going to place a mild mannered guy with you... and its far less likely you'll get behavioural issues from him than if you raised a pup. 

If you absolutely want a puppy, you may have to spend a little more to get parents with clearances. That extra 200 dollars may save you from having to put money out to repair hips, elbows, eyes or watch him drop dead from Sub-Aortic Stenosis. They are A LOT of work and need supervision with your children at all times!

Good luck! Buying a dog is the best thing I ever did.


----------



## william.foight (Feb 24, 2011)

I went on a few rescue sights and they all say that the youngest child in the household needs to be over 10 years old. Not the case in this household. My 9 year old is extremely helpful and will be taking on a large responsibility. My wife is a teacher so our plan is to work and train the puppy over the summer when the kids and her are home all day long.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

william.foight said:


> Wow - I never expected such a quick response ... that is refreshing. I was hoping to be in the 600-800 range. My guess is I am nieve as this will be our first dog. A puppy from a rescue is out of the question as I have 4 kids ages 9, 6 and twins 4. I would be nervous bringing in a rescue that most likely would have been hurt in some way. Funny you mentioned Pittsburgh as my wife and I graduated from Pitt. Love that area. I am willing to travel a ways but in my mind if I have to travel far - I should just look for a more expensive puppy locally since I will be paying for gas/tolls. I found a breeder out near Pittsburgh (OPK Goldens & On-Point Kennel - OPK Home / On-Point Kennel - Pet Boarding, Grooming, Breeding & Training) which I am considering but hoping to find something closer.


I have visited the OPK site and actually cooresponded with the breeder via email because someone I knew had asked me to look into them. What I found was someone claiming that they did health clearances (OFA hips, elbows, eyes and hearts) but they actually didn't do them at all. While the OPK owner was nice, they don't do the minimum health clearances which to me is just negligent. Pittsburgh is a great place to live!! If you are willing to travel here, I can point you in the right direction! 

In any case, you want to see verifiable clearances on both the sire and dam, and preferably several generations back. You just type in the dog's registered names at www.offa.org

Here is a list of rescues, contact them. Not all have such a hard and fast rule regarding ages. I think rescue might be a good alternative for you if initial cost is a deciding factor. Many rescues also come with a little foundation in obedience.

Philadelphia Dog Rescue Adoption Placement Golden Retreiver
GoldHeart Golden Retriever Rescue
DVGRR - Delaware Valley Golden Retriever Rescue Inc. -
Golden Retriever Rescue of Central Pennsylvania

Someone on this forum has recommended the following, I highly respect her opinion... so you could check into them.


> Honeybear Goldens
> 
> Kelly Shuffelbottom
> Lancaster, PA USA 17603
> ...


----------



## william.foight (Feb 24, 2011)

Thank you for everyone's response. I would really rather get a puppy over a rescue. I am certainly up for traveling to Pittsburgh. I have heard from a few that have told me that this area is just more expensive when it comes to Golden Retrievers. Am I out of my mind to think that I could get a good "pet" quality golden puppy for under $1,000? Thanks for the heads up on OPK - I was really considering them. Kind of depressing I might say cause I thought I had finally found a breeder


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Yes, it might be hard to find a golden under $1000. That's not to say they aren't out there, but if the breeder does all the proper clearances (which they should even if you are just looking for a pet) it will be more expensive.
It's better to pay now than later.

Rescues do get puppies occasionally. I'd check them out and see if they have any.


----------



## typercy (Jan 17, 2011)

william.foight said:


> Thank you for everyone's response. I would really rather get a puppy over a rescue. I am certainly up for traveling to Pittsburgh. I have heard from a few that have told me that this area is just more expensive when it comes to Golden Retrievers. Am I out of my mind to think that I could get a good "pet" quality golden puppy for under $1,000? Thanks for the heads up on OPK - I was really considering them. Kind of depressing I might say cause I thought I had finally found a breeder


 
I was in the same boat as you, but with only two kids. After doing a TON of research, I now believe paying the going rate for a puppy from a reputable breeder will cost more upfront, but will likely save us money and heartache down the road. We had a golden from a backyard breeder before and there were several health issues that I think would have been avoided had we bought from someone who truly cares about the breed and only breeds healthy dogs. Good luck.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

The more I have paid for a golden, the less I have had to pay to "fix" it. Most goldens from good backgrounds are $1000 and up. If the purchase price is a hardship, can you afford emergency care of the pup?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am bringing home a pup from Harborview Goldens in PA- well with the price to have such a responsible, caring breeder.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Ljilly28 said:


> I am bringing home a pup from Harborview Goldens in PA- well with the price to have such a responsible, caring breeder.


Are you getting a new puppy????? How exciting!! I agree, what a great breeder, and I know we'll get to see tons of pictures of her growing up. When???


----------



## william.foight (Feb 24, 2011)

CarolinaCasey - I located a breeder near Monroeville. Have you heard of Goldenrod Kennels? Any positive/negative comments? (Goldenrod Kennels)


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

william.foight said:


> CarolinaCasey - I located a breeder near Monroeville. Have you heard of Goldenrod Kennels? Any positive/negative comments? (Goldenrod Kennels)


Just from a glance it looks as though they only do clearances on hips. The minimum is hips, elbows, eyes, and heart. 

They also just acquired 2 stud dogs from Cynazar. Just search that breeder here on the forum. Actually, no need to search. The thread is 2 below yours. The last page mentions Goldenrod as well.


----------



## william.foight (Feb 24, 2011)

I hear and agree with everyone's comments regarding the price up front. I guess I should have provided a little more information. My in-laws have a Labrador Retriever that is just the perfect dog. They got it from a breeder in NY and paid $500. I know price varies by breed, however $500 vs $2500 is a very big difference.


----------



## Goldenz (Mar 16, 2010)

You could also try Tammy Tomlinson, Hillock goldens, near Pittsburgh. Nice person, beautiful dogs. All clearances done.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*William*

William

How long ago did your parents get the Lab?
When Ken and I first got a Samoyed from a wonderful breeder back in 1987, Gizmo was only $300-he was a pet quality pup.
When we got our Snobear in 1999, also a Samoyed, he was $700 for a pet quality and when we got our Tonka, Samoyed, in 2009, we got him for $500 because the breeder felt he was too small to show, but she charges $1200 for a pet quality and $1500 for show quality, so it is not only Golden rets.

I agree with some other people that said that a responsbile rescue will only give you a dog that they know is good with children and sometimes they get puppies, too.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

william.foight said:


> CarolinaCasey - I located a breeder near Monroeville. Have you heard of Goldenrod Kennels? Any positive/negative comments? (Goldenrod Kennels)


RUN! We just discussed them in another thread regarding Cynazar goldens. They only do hip clearances, they don't to do elbows, hearts, or eyes which is against the Golden Retriever Club of America's Code of Ethics for responsible breeding. I know this because I searched for their dogs on www.k9data.com and www.offa.org, they only had hips. That isn't good enough when there are problems in this breed with elbows, hearts, and eyes. They have a bunch of breeding bitches and their dogs appear to live outside in a kennel. They are also willing to give anyone breeding rights for another $700. Not a good sign. 

Re: price- Yes $500 vs. $1300 is a big jump, but you are certainly stacking the deck in your favor for a life long healthy dog. I have not seen dogs in this area above $1500 or so. $2500 is something I'd be suspicious about. Anyway-- Is paying more a guarantee? No, but it is certainly a good thing to see longevity, joint health, and proper structure in your dog. It is more likely that your new dog will live a life with far fewer health problems including allergies, joint problems, temperament issues, trainability, because they received the best start in life. Good breeders that are showing their dogs in any venue are showing that their dogs are important to them- showing that they're smart, biddable, with proper structure. Not to mention, a breeder like the kinds we're recommending will be a support for life. The other backyard breeders want your $ and don't care to hear from you again if you have a problem. Just my 2 cents, of course!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I googled on Petfinder for a Golden in our area and there are 22 pages.*

I googled on Petfinder for A Golden in your zip code and there are 122 pages.

Pet Search Results: Adoptable Golden Retriever Dog Pets in Reinholds, PA: Petfinder



Look at Marian:

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Australian Shepherd | Landenberg, PA | Marion


----------



## william.foight (Feb 24, 2011)

My in-laws got the puppy about 5 years ago - so you are probably right. I have tried to contact them but apparently the breeder has retired.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

CarolinaCasey (among others in the thread) is giving you some excellent advice regarding choosing a breeder doing at the very least, the minimum health clearances on a puppy. The initial cost is definitely worth the extra investment for a healthier puppy. 

If the extra $200-300 is too much right now, maybe waiting until next summer would be an idea to give you a chance to save up?

Don't forget that once you bring the puppy home there will always be routine vet care, the final puppy vaccinations, heartworm prevention, a high quality food, pet insurance if you choose, toys, treats, puppy school that add up, not to mention emergency care if the dog gets sick. This is just basic pet care - whether you adopt a lovely rescue, support an evil puppy miller or bring home a healthy puppy from a responsible breeder.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

nixietink said:


> Just from a glance it looks as though they only do clearances on hips. The minimum is hips, elbows, eyes, and heart.
> 
> They also just acquired 2 stud dogs from Cynazar. Just search that breeder here on the forum. Actually, no need to search. The thread is 2 below yours. The last page mentions Goldenrod as well.


http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...y/60234-reputation-cynazar-goldens-nj-36.html

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...in-discussion/67695-goldenrod-kennels-pa.html


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Finding a pup from a good breeder for under $1000 IS possible. You may have to do a lot of searching through breed clubs and you may wait awhile. The stickie about many good breeders not having a website is so so true. While I love looking at website for top breeders, I know that many breeders, or I should say Golden people because they are Golden people first and breeders only after that, don't have the time, knowledge or extra income to invest in a website. They are spending that time and money on training and showing their dogs and they are not tech savvy.

Case in point is Kathy Cox of Torwoods, from whom my Dad just got a puppy, the wonderful Kelsey. Kathy does all the clearances, plans her breedings carefully, raises the pups in her dining-room, with tons of socialization and early environmental stimulation and still charged $900 for the pups. And these were pups with a Agility Champion sire and a dam who will get her Obedience Championship (unless something prevents her) and comes from a pedigree of performance championships.

I knew about the pups since I know Kathy, but others found out about the pups from the Fort Detroit Golden Retriever Club puppy referral person. I also know other local breeders who had dogs with all their clearances that were selling pups for $900 and they had their litters listed with the puppy referral person. 

My advise is go though the local club, call up all the breeders they direct you to and be patient. Most breeders are busy people who may not be great on the phone or by email, but really want the best for their puppies.


----------



## Haundri (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi, I am actually the owner and breeder of OPK Goldens (Christine Harp) and I would like to respond to the comment about me claiming to do clearances on my dogs...I'm sorry, I'm not sure who posted that but I take GREAT pride in producing healthy, happy puppies and YES I do all the clearances on my breeding dogs including hips, heart, elbows, eyes and thyroid! You may be referring to a female that I acquired in the very beginning of my breeding stock when I took over my sisters line...I was under the assumption that she had her hips ofa'd but then found out later that it wasn't done. How ever she has produced nothing but good ofa'd certified offspring of which I have and have had certified as well with the documentation to prove it...

I have let go of a lot of my golden dogs and found them good puppy homes because they didn't qualify for my breeding standards! So on that note, I hope this clarifies the comment about me not doing clearances, cause I DO them all and then some! 

I am actually very reasonable priced for all the time and money that I invest in making sure that every puppy I produce is healthy and of show quality for your family pet 

If you have any other questions for me, please feel free to contact me at 814-229-7495, you can call or text that number...you may also call 814-927-8147 or email me at [email protected]

All my dogs certifications that are of age are listed on my website at OPK Goldens & On-Point Kennel - OPK Home

Thank you for your time to clarify all of this misunderstanding!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Haundri,

I went on over to your website, and the very first dog I looked at, Niko, has no elbow clearance. His heart clearance is practitioner instead of specialist done, and you don't do CERFs on him every year or at the least haven't mailed them in consistently. I hope you'll do CERF and elbows before you breed him again this fall.

The very second dog I looked at, Vito, has an elbow clearance and a specialist heart clearance, but no hip clearance and no CERF records at all.

Both dogs are advertised as available to stud. Why aren't their clearances complete, especially if you just wrote in your post that they are?


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I went and looked at some other dogs on the site you linked, and in fact I didn't see _any_ that I would describe as having complete clearances (i.e., cardiologist heart clearance, hips, elbows, and a reasonably up-to-date CERF). Many of these dogs have been bred at least once.

Here are some more dogs that are listed on your website or on offa.org as having offspring but who do not have complete clearances:

Kaycee (no CERFs; has offspring with Niko, according to your site; no offspring listed on k9data)

Hailee (no clearances at all; offspring from one breeding listed on k9data)

Lilly (no listing at all on OFA; no offspring listed on k9data, but has offspring with "Buddy" according to your website)

Allie (no hips or elbows; offspring from three breedings listed on k9data.com)

Am I missing something here? How can you claim complete clearances on all breeding dogs? Even if you've been a bit lax with mailing CERFs, which I would typically not think is such a big deal, there are a huge number of hip and elbow clearances missing here.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Tippy the detective! Thank you for documenting that. I was about to go through it. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

CarolinaCasey said:


> Tippy the detective! Thank you for documenting that. I was about to go through it.


Ha! I saw that you had done it previously, so I figured it was my turn this time around.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

This is completely off topic, but this thread was from quite a while ago, before Lush even came home from Harborview. Now she is one 3 point major from her AM CH title, and I still think Harborview is the bestest, lol.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Ljilly28 said:


> This is completely off topic, but this thread was from quite a while ago, before Lush even came home from Harborview. Now she is one 3 point major from her AM CH title, and I still think Harborview is the bestest, lol.


I think this is much better news than the topic itself!!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

tippykayak said:


> Am I missing something here? How can you claim complete clearances on all breeding dogs? Even if you've been a bit lax with mailing CERFs, which I would typically not think is such a big deal, there are a huge number of hip and elbow clearances missing here.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

tippykayak said:


>


Nope, nothing but crickets... 
You're killing me...


----------

